# Dog weight to raw meat food ratio



## Mendozaalexr (Jan 25, 2013)

is there a chart that I can go by to know how much raw meat to feed my dog according to his weight?


----------



## OffgridAlex (Dec 11, 2012)

the rule of thumb I have heard is 2-3% of his bodyweight daily.


----------



## Mendozaalexr (Jan 25, 2013)

*2-3%*



OffgridAlex said:


> the rule of thumb I have heard is 2-3% of his bodyweight daily.


 ok, but is it harmful to the dog if a little more/less is given?


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

it's 2-3% when an adult or about 1yr. old

if puppy it's 5-8% of current weight, I believe - higher % younger and as edges to 1 yr, taper down to 5% until reaches approx./ave. adult weight around 1yr, then 2-3%...it also depends on activity, metabolism, body shape.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Mendozaalexr said:


> ok, but is it harmful to the dog if a little more/less is given?


No, it depends on what your dog needs. For example, my dog only eats about 1.5-1.6% of his body weight, I think his metabolism has slowed down as he's gotten older. Since 8-9 ounces of meat isn't a lot for each meal, to help him feel fuller, I also give him veggies.

Use the 2-3% (assuming your dog is an adult) and adjust from there based on his weight.


----------



## Mendozaalexr (Jan 25, 2013)

GatorBytes said:


> it's 2-3% when an adult or about 1yr. old
> 
> if puppy it's 5-8% of current weight, I believe - higher % younger and as edges to 1 yr, taper down to 5% until reaches approx./ave. adult weight around 1yr, then 2-3%...it also depends on activity, metabolism, body shape.


Ok I have a 15 week old gsd so ill use the 5% of body weight. So tell me if I'm rift or wrong. He weighs 40 lbs 5% of that would be 2lbs. So does that meant 2 lbs each time he eats or 2 lbs through out the whole day. (2lbs in the morning,evening,and night. Or .33 lb morning evening night 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

2lbs. = 32oz per day, split - so do approx. 12oz per meal - if doesn't eat all, doesn't need, reduce, if he seems to be looking for more, increase


----------



## spidermilk (Mar 18, 2010)

Throughout the whole day. So if your dog is 40 lbs, you are going to start at 5% (but realize that your dog might need more or less) that is 2 lbs, split into 3 meals is 2/3 lb at each meal (or about 10.7 oz per meal).

When I started I used a food scale to measure until I got a good ideal of how the portions looked.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

And make sure you are giving muscle meat, raw meaty bones and organ meat.

I use the percentages:

45% Raw Meaty Bones (RMB)
50% Muscle Meat
5% Organ Meat


----------



## Mendozaalexr (Jan 25, 2013)

GatorBytes said:


> 2lbs. = 32oz per day, split - so do approx. 12oz per meal - if doesn't eat all, doesn't need, reduce, if he seems to be looking for more, increase


Ok thank you I thought it was 2lbs per meal I was like I dot even eat that much 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mendozaalexr (Jan 25, 2013)

spidermilk said:


> Throughout the whole day. So if your dog is 40 lbs, you are going to start at 5% (but realize that your dog might need more or less) that is 2 lbs, split into 3 meals is 2/3 lb at each meal (or about 10.7 oz per meal).
> 
> When I started I used a food scale to measure until I got a good ideal of how the portions looked.


Thanks for the info 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mendozaalexr (Jan 25, 2013)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> And make sure you are giving muscle meat, raw meaty bones and organ meat.
> 
> I use the percentages:
> 
> ...


Are those percentage standard for German shepherd or just canine in general?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

That ratio above is for dogs in general.
For a GSD that will be about 75#, I would just feed 1.5-2# per day and adjust according to growth spurts. Instead of weighing pup....adjusting what amount, I thought it was easier to just feed according to pups condition.
Feel the ribs, keep the pup lean. 
For my pups, I fed 3x's a day til about 4 months of age. Then two meals a day with a midnight snack. 
Raw goes through the system fast and my pups would barf bile during the transition to 2x's a day. My male still does barf bile in the am sometimes from an empty gut. 
Green tripe in the diet is important. Don't forget the tripe!!


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Mendozaalexr- can I ask why you have Lauri's website in your signature line? It makes it look like it's yours...it could be confusing for people who see your posts.


----------



## Mendozaalexr (Jan 25, 2013)

I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> Mendozaalexr- can I ask why you have Lauri's website in your signature line? It makes it look like it's yours...it could be confusing for people who see your posts.


No no it's not mine I just have it there so I won't forget it there's a lot of important info that I use from it 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Mendozaalexr said:


> No no it's not mine I just have it there so I won't forget it there's a lot of important info that I use from it
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



I know it's not yours, but when you post, everyone sees your signature line. It's common for people to have links to their own websites (breeders, trainers, links to blogs, etc). So when you have a website in your signature, people may think it belongs to you.


----------



## Mendozaalexr (Jan 25, 2013)

I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> I know it's not yours, but when you post, everyone sees your signature line. It's common for people to have links to their own websites (breeders, trainers, links to blogs, etc). So when you have a website in your signature, people may think it belongs to you.


Ok I'll remove it sorry I didn't know that


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

